# PubMed- Probiotics and prebiotics in pediatric diarrheal disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Probiotics and prebiotics in pediatric diarrheal disorders.*

Expert Opin Pharmacother. 2013 Feb 13;

Authors: Vandenplas Y, De Greef E, Hauser B, Devreker T, Veereman-Wauters G

Abstract
Introduction: In pediatrics, prebiotics and/or probiotics are added to infant formula, mainly to prevent diseases such as diarrheal disorders. Probiotic food supplements and medication are frequently used in the treatment of diarrheal disorders. This paper reviews the recent published evidence on these topics. Areas covered: Relevant literature published using PubMed and CINAHL was collected and reviewed. Recent review papers were give special attention. Expert opinion: The addition of pre- and/or probiotics to infant formula seems not harmful, but the evidence for benefit is limited. Most probiotics are commercialized as food supplements, and therefore do not qualify for medication legislation. Worldwide, Saccharomyces boulardii is the only strain which is registered as "medication" in the majority of countries. Efficacy data can only be considered if performed with the commercialized product. Some products reduce the risk for antibiotic-associated diarrhea and reduced the duration of acute infectious diarrhea with about 24 h. Overall, data in the other indications (inflammatory bowel disease, irritable bowel syndrome) are disappointing, although there are some recent promising results. The use of food supplements as medication opens the discussion to create a category of "medical food."

PMID: 23406505 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

